# Painted Desert Sheep



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 11, 2012)

I googled them really quick after seeing an ad for one on craigslist (http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/3472156863.html) but didn't read into them much... Are they hair sheep? I like the ones I saw when I searched for info, this one isn't spotted and colorful like those though :/ But I still think he's kinda cute and I love the horns! 

They keep posting him and they aren't even listing a price anymore (it usually says $140). Are they a less popular breed or is it something wrong with this particular ram?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 12, 2012)

Ohhh he's pretty, I love him! I just read up on them a little and it looks like they definitely are hair sheep. I say go for it!


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 12, 2012)

He looks more like a black hawaiian then a painted desert.

Any of those horned trophy sheep breeds are hair sheep- Desert Sands, Painted Deserts, Black Hawaiians, Texas Dahls, Corsicans etc. Since they are basically all the same type crosses(MouflonX American Black Belly and horned breeds) just then selected for a certain colour types depending on hunting ranch/hunter preferences.

Depending on how much handling they had and how they are kept they can be extremely flighty.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 12, 2013)

I just saw this so am probably too late but... the requirements for being a Reg. Painted Desert can be found here http://www.unitedhornedhairsheepassociation.org/painteddesertsheepgallery.html

Since I got my xbred flock of hair sheep last october am learning lots of about the painted desert breed (my ram looks very much like one)... and there many people out ther selling horned hair sheep with spots as painted desert.... I'm not sure if this is good or bad...but when/if I get another ram will probably go for a registered one...to expand my market for the trophy horn genetics vs meat sheep

It's unique breed b/c of the added value of the horns. I'm really getting hooked


----------



## equinecpa (Jan 13, 2013)

I have painted deserts-definitely a hair sheep. They usually have a lot of barbados blood so are a little more flighty than some other hair sheep (like Dorpers and Katahdins).  I handle mine daily so they are not super flighty-I think a lot depends on what environment they are kept in -turned loose on the back 40 -yes they'll probably tend to be flighty, brought up to the barn each night -they can be tame as can be. I have on bottle fed ewe that at 2 years old still thinks she's person not sheep.

I'm switching over to Katahdins because I use my flock for herding so I have decided no horns for me! If anyone is interested in the breed I'll be selling mine!


----------

